# Hens with bare butts



## Laidback1 (Oct 10, 2017)

All 8 of our hens have been looking like this for the last several months.  Any thoughts why and what we can do?
Help appreciated!


----------



## rosti (Oct 10, 2017)

Following, because I've long wondered the same thing...


----------



## Gingerpool (Oct 11, 2017)

My flock used to have that problem. We think the problem was either lice because we noticed they all had lice. Or the fact we left their light on 24/7 over the winter. Chickens in the light all the time end up going mad, like we would if we had the lights on all the time.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 12, 2017)

I would guess parasites of one in or another.

I would do a careful coop cleaning and treat the coop  and the chickens.


----------



## Laidback1 (Oct 13, 2017)

What would you treat them with?  We've done several coop cleanings and then put Out Dia... Earth in sand for their " grooming".....


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 13, 2017)

I would spray them and the coop with permethrin.  A strong concentration in the coop.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 21, 2018)

Your chickens more than likely have red mites. You will have to clean your coop thoroughly. Take out all bedding, put down Seven Dust all over the floor. Before this, spray the crap out of the walls with pymethrin. You will have to do this twice. The second treatment should be about two weeks after the first one. Also, dust your chickens with Seven Dust under the wings and thier butts. I had this problem several times, usually after its rained ALOT in the spring. I also had a problem with lice when I< dummy me> accepted some hens from my neighbor and didnt quarantine them first. Took me a month to get rid of those suckers. I know this is an old post, and hopefully you have come up with a solution in the meantime. If not, hope this helps!

Rammy


----------

